# The future of Photography... this is really cool!



## SiriusDoggy (Apr 20, 2008)

Watch this:
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/129?

Then go to Microsoft and check out PhotoSynth in action. It's just a demo now and requires Internet Explorer.

http://labs.live.com/photosynth/


----------

